# Chorus Aviation Inc CHR.B



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This one seems to have some decent dividends (11.63% PA) and news, far less drama than with BBD right now and a fairly stable stock price. Mind you, they are at the midpoint of the 52 week stock price range. Might be a toss-up in this case.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

You cannot compare it with BBD.B who makes planes. CHR.B provides airline service (like westjet or so). P/E is very good as well as yield, but I see that in 2013 they cut dividends by 50% and last Q a bit increased. Where did you see stable stock price ? difference between 52 week high and low is huge 1.87-4.71.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't follow the company, however, a quick look shows that the stock ended 2013 pretty much where it started! [$3.90/$4.03], and with lots of 'drama' between May & Nov. 

In May, the stock dropped nearly 30% as a result of the dividend cut, and eventually falling below $2. Seems that shares rose in Nov.Dec. following a div. increase [after having been reduced for only 7 months].

11.6% dividend yield for such a stock [any for that matter], is not decent, but on the high side. 

What's attractive/stable about the stock, and is the div. sustainable?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Royal,i find it funny(only because you are the most risk averse in cmf)that 3 things are happening.
You are becoming interested in single stock selection.
You are interested in buying now(after a 5 yr cycle up)
You are targeting cyclical names:this and yesterday bombardier.

This kind of investing has more risk imo than overheated RE.
The evaluations on the large cap stocks(tele/piplines/banks/energy ect might be stretched but they are better core stocks to build a portf around than high beta names.(and high div/yeilds ect)

be careful man!Just M.O---don't want to see you get hurt in your foray early on(not saying that are not good buys).
Not trying to sound like a jerk here!(i don't know how your building your portf though!)
Your coming out of fixed money markets/gic's right?


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

I've owned this stock for a year and a half and have done decently with it. The dividend (even after the cut) has been generous, and trading during the big swings has helped with gains. The drama was surrounding Air Canada challenging the capacity purchase agreement and wanting compensation for retrospective adjustments upon a favourable court ruling. The 50% dividend cut was precautionary, to protect the company's cash flows in case the court ruling was in Air Canada's favour. The dividend was increased 50% a few months later when the court ruled in Jazz's favour. That is when the stock price popped back up.

The company recently repurchased debentures with excess cash on hand - apparently to make the company able to respond faster to opportunities.

This stock can be volatile, and is not for the faint of heart. But the dividend is currently safe and helps in times if one is underwater. I plan to continue with this stock for a very long time. This industry is very unprofitable, but it is quite consolidated in Canada. Given the reliance on air travel in Canada, and the few large players, I feel that the government would back any of the Canadian airlines if they got into a lot of trouble (that is, if another airline doesn't buy them first).


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking about buying a bit of CHR.B at ~4.60. They seem to be caught up in the general pullback since Friday. The yield is shaping up to be 9.8%.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Had this one for a long time and it hasn't been easy, just some diversifying I guess

Will keep it as they seem to be on the proper flight plan.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

New issue this week at $8.60.

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...on-bought-deal-public-offering-674630033.html

The stock traded at 8.95 today, so not a huge bargain. Anyone buying this?


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently own this one - and if I have some cash and it dips i'll add.

It's been good for me so far - and every quarter seems to come with some positive news.


----------

